# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Benni Magnusson @ MHP's Clash of the Titans Makes the Whole Cover of Powerlifting USA

## Seanzilla HCPL

ON THE COVER...
Benedikt Magnusson pulling 1,015 pounds at MHP's Clash of the Titans on April 2, 2011.
(photo courtesy Josh Winsor)

CONTENTS...

Benedikt Magnusson Makes Deadlifting History! - Sean Zilla Katterle unveils the magic of Benni's 1,015 pound pull at the Clash of the Titans on April 2, 2011

Power Research: MHP's Isofast 50 - MHP Research Staff

Hardcore Gym: #107 Ironworks Gym - Rick Brewer

2011 MHP Arnold Strongman Classic - Steve Downs

MHP Lwt King of the Bench, Claude "The Phenom" Bouyer and His Son, Bryan - Ben Tatar

And much more !

Check it all out and order a copy at:

http://www.powerliftingusa.com/current_issue.php

----------

